# 1936 Packard with an old school Hemi Engine on Autogeek's "What's in the Garage"



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1936 Packard with an old school Hemi Engine on Autogeek's "What's in the Garage"*

*1936 Packard with an old school Hemi Engine on Autogeek's "What's in the Garage"*

First up on Wednesday morning was Tom and his 1936 Packard with 426 cubic inch Hemi Engine with a 3/4" crankshaft making it a 511 cubic inch engine.



















*Here's Yancy getting products to be used on Tom's Packard ready to go...*









_From left to right..._
*Tom, me, Ted Jones and Frank Hawley...*









_From left to right..._
*Brian and Pam getting B-Roll....*









*More B-Roll being taken...*









*Tom and me...*









*Tom leaving the set with his classy hot rod Packard...*









*Tom's Packard has a real Gangster look to it...*


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Stunning vehicle which I bet has some awesome presence on the road :thumb:

A head turner for sure. All you need to finish it off is a couple of goons in the rear with tommy guns :lol:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

That's one sweet looking ride, Mike! :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

RaskyR1 said:


> That's one sweet looking ride, Mike! :thumb:


Hi Chad,

Believe it or not, the entire finish is swirled out and filled with scratches, I'll be buffing this out down the road if I ever get caught up.

On the TV show I show how to remove swirls using a Flex 3401 on this Packard.

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

stunning motor and location enjoy in that sunshine, thanks for sharing


----------

